# Takisawa MAC-V1E



## timberg (Jun 11, 2018)

Not knowing much about CNC machines except for edge finding, tool touch off, and some basic offsets that I help with in a production shop.  So you could say that I'm your basic "load part, push start" kind if guy.  Friend of mine ran across a good running Takisawa MAC-V1E with Fanuc 0MB steering for a very good $.  Just now getting the machine fired up and going through all the manuals that came with it and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to load tooling into the carousel.  There is no dedicated tool button unlike the HAAS's and Miltronics that I'm used to.  So anyone out there that may have some experience with is model, please steer me in the right direction.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## countryguy (Jun 24, 2018)

Do you have any of the manuals?   I did look for the 0MB . 

https://jamet.com/Fanuc_Web_Manuals/CNCs_Current/63844EN.pdf

*https://tinyurl.com/ybdaqajq* 
From this post... looks like M codes (06) and T(ool ID) as n.  they also talk a bit about the machine that may be of help!   Keep us posted!  We're here to help.


----------

